# Grasshopper mice



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I have recently been offered some grasshopper mice by a zoological institution, as I'm quite close with the owner and he often gives me the privilege of looking after certain small animals if they have a reasonably acceptable temperament for a temporary home environment, I've got the time, room and proven my knowledge. I don't know which species. Only problem is I don't know their source and so I'm reluctant to accept them as they're either wild-caught or first-generation captive and I might stress them by having an enclosure too small (I have 3 foot tank ready) or lack something in the diet. I'm not sure if it's legal to keep and breed them? They're rodents, so probably adaptive, which I can't assume however, but with a carnivorous diet, which can be easily replicated by feeder insects?

Is it worth trying to breed them later down the line? Or do we have enough animals as pets out there...


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd take them in a minute, its great to see a new species coming into the line!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I just looked them up, they're very cute little critters!

You obviously would know more than me about adapting a diet to a new species, and your zoo friend can give you pointers on that too, but most sources are saying insects are the way to go, so a diet of primarily mealworms, crickets and so on, with some seed mix and fresh grasses would probably do.

All I can say is go for it, I'll be first in line if you manage to breed any!
Just have to get accustomed to the "high pitched howling"!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, just have to add there, apparently it eats snakes and other mice too.
You may have to consider feeding it pinkies!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> I'd take them in a minute, its great to see a new species coming into the line!


This ^^

They look fascinating, especially that howl :lol2:

I don't see anything wrong with trialing keeping them in a pet environment. It's not as if you're intending doing it to breed and make cash out of a novelty regardless of welfare. And it's importanat that someone keeping them for the first time has experience.

If they thrive I'm sure there's plenty out there eager to add them to their collections. The quantity of anmals out there migth be a problem, but variety is a good thing.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay I'll give it a shot. 3 foot tank I'm thinking isn't big enough as I went to see them yesterday and they're a lot more active than say spiny mice. They seem to not bother climbing.

I'll put one male in with three females, just like any other mouse. I'll leave seeds, grains, hay and a small amount of vegetables (carrot/peas/sweetcorn) in there and see what they prefer. I'll probably offer them all of the standard feeder insects daily, and an occasional pinkie. 

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Cranwelli said:


> Okay I'll give it a shot. 3 foot tank I'm thinking isn't big enough as I went to see them yesterday and they're a lot more active than say spiny mice. They seem to not bother climbing.
> 
> I'll put one male in with three females, just like any other mouse. I'll leave seeds, grains, hay and a small amount of vegetables (carrot/peas/sweetcorn) in there and see what they prefer. I'll probably offer them all of the standard feeder insects daily, and an occasional pinkie.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.


Sounds like a great plan. I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes for you.
Post pics if you get a chance too!
Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## skullcreature (May 29, 2010)

lucky you, good luck with them:2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Getting them next week. Await pictures!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to pics and updates on these guys!! I saw them once in a Natural history Museum in New Mexico (I think that's the state I was in at the time *lol*)


----------

